# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1с 8.2 Базовая и Упрощенка - в чем разница?

## dvmitry

Вроде бы везде пишется что разницы нет. Просто переключаешь интерфейс и все.
Но, столкнулся с проблемой:
При введении новой организации, точнее ИП в базовой версии.
В "настройках параметров учета" организации установил систему налогообложения - Упрощенная, а в "настройках учетной политики организаций" система налогообложения - Общая и менять не дает, только можно добавить ЕНВД.
Где копать?

----------


## kai486

Нужно в "настройках параметров учета" организации установить "Все системы налогообложения", а в "настройках учетной политики организаций" поставить Упрощенная. И будет Вам счастье :)

----------

dvmitry (12.04.2012)

----------


## dvmitry

Спасибо.
У меня по другому немного получилось. 
Удалил все записи в учетной политике и добавил новую. И там спокойно выставилось.

----------


## DMLangepas

Тогда ставь в Настройках параметров Упрощенка, а в Учетной политике удали и заново добавь и будем вам счастье.

----------

